# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  Δορυφορικός αποκωδικοποιητής

## jtb

Έχω ένα δορυφορικό αποκωδικοποιητή ο οποίος μετά από μια διακοπή ρέματος άρχισε να κάνει κάτι περίεργα.
Στην αρχή στην οθονουλα που έχει μπροστά αντί να δείχνει την ώρα (όταν είναι standby) έδειχνε τυχαίους αριθμούς  που  άλλαζαν συνέχεια (σαν να τρέχει ένας times, πολύ γρήγορα).
Μετά από μια μέρα σταμάτησε να πιάνει σήμα. Με το που ανοίγεις τον αποκωδικοποιητή δείχνει για 30 sec και μετά βγάζει μήνυμα "Αναζήτηση σήματος".

Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα είχα και με ένα άλλο αποκωδικοποιητή και τότε ένα παλικάρι μου είχε αλλάξει ένα "μεγαλο" (σε διαστάσεις, δεν ξέρω τα χαρακτηριστικά του) πυκνωτή και με χρέωσε 20 euro.

Οπότε και τώρα πιστεύω ότι κάτι τέτοιο φτάνει .
Ανεβάζω μερικές εικόνες να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας.

Καντε κλικ πανω στις εικονες για να τις δειτε.

   

PS - Από που μπορώ να αγοράσω έναν πυκνωτή σαν και αυτόν που φαίνεται στην εικόνα 3. Πόσο κοστίζει περίπου.

----------


## nitako

Παρε ενα πολυμετρο και μετρα τις τασεις στην φισα που βγαζει το τροφοδοτικο ειναι ολες οκ;

----------


## HFProject

Τα 20€ μάλλον ήταν για το ξεσκόνισμα.

Πολύ σκόνη καταρχήν.

Αφού τον καθαρίσεις κάνε ότι σου λέει ο nitako.
Ο Πυκνωτής φαίνεται καλός. Το κόστος του είναι περίπου 0,5€ σε μαγαζιά με εξαρτήματα. (Φανός, Κατουμάς, Βενιέρης κτλ)

----------


## betacord85

αγαπητε φιλε καλημερα οταν μου ερχεται στο μαγαζι δεκτης κινεζικος σαν και αυτον συνυθως φταινε οι περισοτεροι ηλεκτρολυτικοι,λοιπων αλλαξε τους ολους αντε το πολυ πολυ να σου πανε ολι μαζι κανα 5ευρο.προσοχη η πολικοτητα και ειδικα στον μεγαλο!!!!μην τους ληπηθεις αλλαξε τους ολους betacord85 japan made

----------

